# A breif window into our lives :) (lots of pics)



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































AND THE GRAND FINALE!!!! THE CUTEST PICTURE IVE EVER TAKEN!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

oh my gosh... that IS the cutest pic! lol all those lil reds


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Those pics are adorable!Your children are beautiful and the dogs are good looking!Love the puppy pic!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow HJ, I am lovin these pics, the kids and dogs all look so happy, lovin the ones of your daughter playin with the flirt pole with the pup and that last pic, OMG that is the best one yet  Do love me some red dogs  THanks for sharing


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Thanks  Its so hard to choose which pics to post:roll: I might add a few more a bit later...

The girls love taking turns trying to hold the flirt pole  Even the adults try to do what I do   50lbs is heavy as .... haha

The girls also get their wagon rides, and we go for walks around the neighborhood with a tire on the harness and the girls walk them! love it!!

And one of my girls is not turned away from the....raw prey diet, helps clean the whole ones and helps portion the pieces  

I got a group of junior handlers here!!:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how cute!!!!!! Those are great, great pics. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics, beautiful family.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

great pictures, and great looking dog.
that puppy picture was too cute haha


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable pictures! Such a cute family!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics. I love the flirt pole ones too. Question for you though. Do you use your heavy bag support for a springpole?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

HEY.

Where did you get the chest protector thing for your girl???

The vet told me I should look into getting one for Kane because his chest is always getting scratched up with him running through the underbrush and stuff when we hike. I love that yours is hunter orange so it's easily visible, especially during hunting season here in MI.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Great pics. I love the flirt pole ones too. Question for you though. Do you use your heavy bag support for a springpole?


 Thank you! I dont use the heavy bag frame..thats all me  I use the overhanging tree branches for my springpole.. its always worked for me !



k8nkane said:


> HEY.
> 
> Where did you get the chest protector thing for your girl???
> 
> The vet told me I should look into getting one for Kane because his chest is always getting scratched up with him running through the underbrush and stuff when we hike. I love that yours is hunter orange so it's easily visible, especially during hunting season here in MI.


Howdy.

I think I got it from WalMart...maybe not.. Im sorry, dont remember
Its called a scratch pad vest...and it works wonders!!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the pics especially mom, baby and doggie. That takes the prize


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

HeavyJeep said:


> Thank you! I dont use the heavy bag frame..thats all me  I use the overhanging tree branches for my springpole.. its always worked for me !


OK, cool. I only asked because I was thinking of doing that because I don't have any trees in my yard.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So great to see the kids involved  Nice pictures.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind responses. Its exactly why I posted them Just wish I could take better pics:roll:

american pit.... may I inquire about a dog in your signature? 3rd from left...


----------

